# Swan Tips



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll be headed up north this weekend to try and get a swan, and wondered if I could get some tips on maximizing my efforts. I am on foot, and only really know the Harold Crane area. I'd really like to get it done this weekend as I live in provoand with full time work and school, I'm worried I won't get back up before it freezes. Should I focus more on BRBR or Ogden bay, or elswhere? I'm not looking for honey holes, just a point in the right direction. Any help is appreciated, and I can repay advice with some good duck spots. Thank you.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Get yourself 10 shells and go walk the dike out at brbr. might take a day or two to find out their flight patterns but you should have them figured out pretty quickly.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

They haven't started landing at Ogden Bay yet. The 300 I've seen have just been flying through. The thing about the BRBR is that there's a lot of safe areas that they land on. So they'll fly low all throughout the area to get to those safe areas and you could get a shot. I could have had my swan last Saturday at BRBR but I don't have a tag. Walk the dike and I'm sure you'll have some luck.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Good info! Thanks, guys! I'll hit the dikes


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

What day you coming up ill gladly take you on a boat ride with decoys.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Hunter_17, that is extremely kind of you! Sunday would be my best day if that would work out for you.


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey SidVicious..... Good luck. We'd love to hear if you're successful in filling your tag. We are heading up on Monday. We've been debating about hunting either BRBR or Harold Crane. My Brother and I both drew tags this year and it will be our first time hunting them. Really excited! Hope we can find the right place at the right time! 

Cdragon


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Got it done on Saturday! It was a young one, but I'm very happy


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I bet the swans are gone. Thousands heading south Saturday night. Tried again this afternoon and got one out of only the few we seen. Went from being able to break the ice to get to open pockets Saturday evening to locked up solid with 3 inches of ice.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm glad I got mine when I did, then. I'm glad you got one as well.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> I bet the swans are gone. Thousands heading south Saturday night. Tried again this afternoon and got one out of only the few we seen. Went from being able to break the ice to get to open pockets Saturday evening to locked up solid with *3 inches* of ice.


:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Shot mine right before the end of the day Saturday afternoon. A great looking mature bird that I'd watching coming my way for a few minutes. Only it fell into a giant patch of 7' tall reeds. Three of us looked until dark with no luck.

I'd be out looking again but it's a 2 1/2 hour drive from home....... Sucks!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

it's amazing how something so big and so white can disappear in that stuff but it happens a lot.-O,-


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's certainly a jungle in there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

THE EVIL PHRAG MONSTER STRIKES AGAIN



look on the bright side TL, the skunks and raccoons im sure have found it for you! 
:-(


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Truelife said:


> Shot mine right before the end of the day Saturday afternoon. A great looking mature bird that I'd watching coming my way for a few minutes. Only it fell into a giant patch of 7' tall reeds. Three of us looked until dark with no luck.
> 
> I'd be out looking again but it's a 2 1/2 hour drive from home....... Sucks!


 2 words..........Hunting Dog 8)


----------

